# ***VOTE 4 WINNER*** NylaBone Summer Picture Contest



## Administrator

Happy summer everyone! Hope you're all enjoying the warm weather and taking advantage of it with your family and dogs (and/or pets).

I know you guys love a contest and even better, a contest with a prize. One of our amazing sponsors, Nylabone, has graciously offered a wonderful prize for our summer picture contest. Here are the details:

***************

During the month of July, Nylabone Products would like to give all members a chance to win $50 worth of Nylabone dog chews, treats, and toys! 

Nylabone manufactures dog bones, chews, treats, and toys designed to meet the chewing needs of any dog - no matter the breed, size or chew strength. Check out their website to find a product that’s perfect for your dog or c*onnect with Nylabone on your favorite social media sites! **Facebook**, **Twitter**, **YouTube**. *


*Prize:*

The winner will receive $50 worth of Nylabone dog chews, treats, and toys!











*Rules:*


*1. Post a picture of your furry friend in this thread.*


a) We are allowing each member to submit TWO pictures only (in the interest of keeping the contest under control). If you submit more than TWO pictures, we will only accept the first TWO pictures you post.


b) The theme is SUMMER. You get to go and have fun with you dog and take a picture of it. That's it. Easy peasy.


c) While we love humans, this contest is really about your dog. Remember that.


d) You do NOT have to post TWO pictures.



e) If you do choose to post TWO pictures, you can post one on one particular date and come back and post the second one at a later date as long as it doesn't get posted past the submission deadline.


f) You CANNOT ask the moderators/admins to delete a picture you post (in case you were thinking of changing your mind as to what picture you want submitted). Please choose carefully before you submit your picture for the contest.


g) By submitting pictures in this contest, you are agreeing that it will be available for everyone in the internet world to see. We do not have the time to go back and forth and delete them afterwards.



*2. The contest is open to everyone (moderators included).*


*3. The winner will be determined via a vote by the community.*


*Contest Dates:*


July 5, 2011 - Open for picture submissions


July 22, 2011 6pm EST - Picture submission deadline.


July 25, 2011 - Voting begins


July 29, 2011 6pm EST - Voting closes


----------



## plumcrazy

Totally cool! And it's FINALLY summer here in North Dakota, so I'll definitely get some pictures of the girls with their Nylabone goodies!!!

Nylabone products were some of my very most favorite things to have donated when I worked at the humane society. They're durable, there are many different density bones & chews for all the different strength chewers we had! Right now there are at least two Nylabones in my bed, compliments of Lucy & Meau!

Can't wait to see everyone's pictures!! This is a contest worth winning - FOR SURE!!

Good luck everyone!


----------



## plumcrazy

*Picture number one*

Ok, here's my first picture for the contest... We were at my sister's swimming pool - it was HOT, HOT, HOT; definitely summer!! This is Meau in all her bushy girl glory (now that Katy is a full time groomer, she doesn't take as much time to spiff up her own dog!) :doh:










I'll be posting one more after I decide which one to use!! Now let's see some of your summer pictures!! 

This is a contest with an awesome prize!! Don't let the opportunity to enter pass you by!


----------



## spoospirit

_This is my first one. One of our white pups playing with a stuffy with squeakers in it a couple of weeks ago...










_


----------



## Aidan

Here are my two photos! Best of luck to everyone, this should be fun!


----------



## AgilityIG

Here are my two submissions... Vinnie doing what he does best - RUN!! :lol:


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle

Here is one of my entries...

You can't see me if I can't see you!!


----------



## Annie and me

Here's one of Annie soaking up some sun.


----------



## Camille

Although their not the best groomed in these photos. These are what summer with the dogs mean to me. Fun in the sun and downtown, and both my dogs always stop at the fountain to have a drink 


Cami-Puppy-Pic-507 by Camille And Zoo, on Flickr


Cami-Puppy-Pic-109 by Camille And Zoo, on Flickr


----------



## dazydaizee




----------



## spoowhisperer

I've already posted these in the forum, so not new photos to those here, but will add to the contest if thats o.k.

Its so beautiful by maryac58, on Flickr

My 2nd photo Synchronized swimmers, is an appropriate addition for us as the dogs are in the water all summer, and love to be together!

Synchronized swimmers by maryac58, on Flickr


----------



## PoodlePowerBC

*Love summer*

Fun, fun, fun!!! Russell loves the beach ... hard to snap a photo of him dry


----------



## spoospirit

This is my second submission:


----------



## Leooonie

Is this competition open to those in the UK?


----------



## plumcrazy

Leooonie said:


> Is this competition open to those in the UK?


I wasn't told that any country was excluded. If you have pictures to enter, go ahead because we all love to look at dog pictures!! I'll have to check with Yung tomorrow to see if there are any more specifics as far as geographical submissions go and then I'll let you know... In the meantime enter if you'd like! 

Barb


----------



## Tyler

*Summer with Cleo...*

... is not without it's entanglements...









:elephant:


----------



## 2719

Marlisse is a true water loving poodle.

If she is not relaxing in her own pool...she is waiting to be splashed from ours.


----------



## Hank

*Hank in the lawn at the cabin.*

Everyone tells me they like this picture so here you go. thanks
I think he is trying to say "I love Nylabone products!" hahaha


----------



## Tulip

I know this may not get voted for because it isn't of a Poodle, lol! But what the heck.

First;










And secnd;


----------



## Tyler

Hank!


----------



## zyrcona

Cute schnauzer.


----------



## poodlelover

Here are my pictures. Indy and IiLsuion in the summer fields.


----------



## spoospirit

poodlelover said:


> Here are my pictures. Indy and IiLsuion in the summer fields.


_Love the photo of the two in the field!_


----------



## Naena33

Here is Cee Cee our toy poodle sitting next to her 4th of July chew rope


----------



## MurphyRedGermanBoy

I hope I can take part here too...

Here is my first picture - Murphy and Cleo - best buddies :act-up:


----------



## Gorky

Here is Lichen having fun with his ball in the grass.


----------



## Gorky

Another photo of Lichen helping in the garden wheelbarrow and all.


----------



## Raisin'sMom

Our picture of summer fun. She is having the most fun with one or both of these two.


----------



## Sookster

Here is my first submission! A picture of Nova at the park yesterday evening. I thought she looked so pretty sitting in the middle of all the tiny yellow flowers.


----------



## lauren&sophie

Here is my first picture! Sophie at 13 weeks enjoying her first Fourth of July at our local firework display!


----------



## outwest

Summer fun-

I'm queen of the mountain:









oh, this is wet:


----------



## Ruth

I thought I could play too. Summer!


----------



## LEUllman

Nothing says summer like a haut dog -- or hot dogs!


----------



## Trillium

Here is my first entry. Summer is the time to stop and smell the flowers.


----------



## vtomblin

*Summer means Car Rides!*

Top down of course! Sookie and Phoenix after a dog show. Another summer activity!


----------



## lauren&sophie

*Relaxing in the Pool*

Here is my second photo of Sophie...this one was hard to choose since yesterday she decided she wanted to sit on the raft in the pool and just float around. She LOVES the pool! 

PS Check out Sophie's tongue hanging to the side of her mouth haha!


----------



## Raisin'sMom

*I found another one I wanted to submit*


----------



## Tyler

Awesome shot. That's going to be hard to beat!


----------



## spoospirit

*Repost*

_I broke the link to this photo in my first post. Thank you to Plum for letting me know so that I could resubmit it.









_


----------



## Sookster

My second entry! I am house/pet sitting for a client and she has an unreal swimming pool. Nova and her two goldens had a blast swimming and playing this afternoon. After a dunk in the pool, Nova decided to be a diva and lay out in the patio chair.


----------



## Panda

Here is my first entry (we have had pouring rain recently so not had any opportunity to take any shots specifically for this)










Panda cooling off in the sea!


----------



## Panda

Here is my second entry,

Panda in the sun as a pup.


----------



## spoospirit

_Isn't it amazing how different they look when they are soaking wet? Panda is such a cutie._


----------



## Panda

Haha, yes it is this look that gives Panda his nick name, rat dog, because he looks like a drowned rat when wet


----------



## plumcrazy

Just a little bit of time left to get your photo submissions in!! I have thoroughly enjoyed looking at all the wonderful pictures - you guys are awesome and your dogs are so photogenic!!

If someone hasn't played yet or has only submitted one picture - now's the time to step up!!! Photo submissions end at 6 PM Eastern time!!

Thanks so much for entering the Nylabone Summer Picture Contest and best of luck to you all!

Barb


----------



## Trillium

One of the best things to do in summer is play outside with your sister or at least Betty Jo and Jenny think that.


----------



## poodlemom2be

Aww, I'm so sorry, I totally forgot about this, I've been so busy with potty training:dizzy: I love all of the pictures, Good Luck to every one that entered!!


----------



## Administrator

Sorry for the delay. Voting has begun. The poll is viewable at the beginning of the thread. 

- one vote per user
- I extended voting by one day to make up for my lateness

I wish all of you could win. There are some really really adorable pictures of your dogs here. So happy I don't have to decide the winner on my own.







.

Happy to see so many people submit entries. All the best everyone!!!


----------



## Administrator

bump bump in case some of you missed the voting...


----------



## plumcrazy

Don't forget to vote for your favorite summertime picture!!!! 

Thanks to ALL who participated, both in submitting entries and who voted - and remember - even if you didn't submit a photo, you can still VOTE!!!

Barb


----------



## plumcrazy

Voting ends tomorrow evening (6 PM EST) 

Is your favorite picture winning?? 

If you haven't voted for your favorite yet - now's the time to cast your vote! Don't wait until it's too late!

Barb


----------



## plumcrazy

bumping again! We're getting close to the deadline! :beauty:


----------



## plumcrazy

It looks like we have a winner!! Spoowhisperer's photos have received the most votes!!!

Congratulations!!!

As soon as I'm able to connect with poodleadm - I'll find out what the next step is in getting your Nylabone prizes sent to you!!

Enjoy the rest of your summer!

Barb


----------



## spoowhisperer

Thanks everyone for the votes! A few new goodies will be very welcome as the toy bin at the cabin has gotten sparse. 
Contests are fun, and the more that partake the more fun it is. Hope we can have another contest of some sort in the future! Again, thanks everyone!


----------



## spoospirit

_Congratulations Spoowhisperer!! Your photos are stunning and certainly worthy of the win. Enjoy your new goodies!!_


----------

